# Male Bit Female



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I put a trio of mice together four days ago, one male, two females. One female has a plug now so she's most likely going to have a litter in a month. Instead of a plug, the other has a bloody bite next to her anus. I cleaned her up and moved the male back to his cage. He's been chasing the female he bit for days trying to breed her while he calmed down with the second female for whatever reason. Did he do this out of frustration or over aggression, maybe even something else?


----------

